# 40 Gallon Breeder Planted Aquarium



## psych (Jan 7, 2013)

Black Diamond blasting sand is black. It's cheap. And available at most tractor supply stores from what I hear. I believe it's inert so you would have to add your own ferts. Root tabs or something, I would assume. I don't have personal experience with it but was considering using it and did some research. A quick search on this forum for black diamond might lead you to a thread where people posted pictures so you can have an idea of what you're looking like. The internet says it's $7.99 for a 50 lb bag so that would probably meet your "not too expensive" criteria as well. Certainly cheaper than $20 for a 20 lb bag of eco complete. 

Also, it's worth mentioning I've seen people go back and forth on whether or not its safe for cory's due to its somewhat abrasive nature but many people have had no problems. Again, no personal experience here. 

I'll try and find the link.

*Edit* Success! http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=153192

Some people have managed to create some awesome looking tanks.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm using Safe-T-Sorb, I also am starting a 40B, cost about 10 bucks for 80lbs. Tractor supply also sells it. (I got more then I'll use though.) It looks similar to seachems flourite if you know what that looks like.


----------



## 34KING18 (Aug 1, 2014)

Is it inert? I'd like something that is not inert and that I would not need to add ferts.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

34KING18 said:


> Is it inert? I'd like something that is not inert and that I would not need to add ferts.


You will have to add something eventually.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

I mixed a 20lb bag of eco-compleat with a smal guage smooth finish aquarium gravel from wallymart on top of a thin peat layer. I have a 3" or 4" substrate layer in my 40b. The rooted plants are taking to it just fine it seems, though I think some root tabs are in order. The growth on my swords is good, as well as the other various rooted plants in my mishmosh collection.


----------

